# Fore arm loose on 1100



## Maydog (Mar 10, 2016)

I have a 28 gauge Remington 1100 that the fore arm is loose and moves from side to side. The magazine cap is as tight as it can be tightened. It doesn't appear to be broken any where. Any suggestion oh how to fix it, or what could cause it?


----------



## Flaustin1 (Mar 16, 2016)

All 1100 and 11-87s tend to do this.  There also seems to be a small amount of play in the barrels too.  Wont hurt a thing though.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Mar 16, 2016)

I'll agree. I've never held one that didn't wiggle a little bit. But you can shoot them until the barrel turns red and not burn your hand.


----------

